# Favorite LOTR character



## ??? (Feb 1, 2003)

Who is your favorite Lord of the Rings character? What do you like best about him or her? How did you figure out about him or her, book or movie.

My favorite character is Legolas. I found out about him by the movie. After I saw the movie I read the books.


----------



## mirkwoodwarrior (Feb 1, 2003)

*LEGOLAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

My favorite LOTR character is Legolas because he kicks orc butt!


----------



## Frodorocks (Feb 1, 2003)

My favourite character is Frodo, because he's adventerous for a hobbit, and he's so awesome that he can resist the power of the Ring. But Frodo still would never had made it without Gollum and Sam. Another character that's reall close to being my favourite is Eowyn, because even though she's a girl, she goes to war and triumphs. I found out about these characters through the books.


----------



## Talierin (Feb 1, 2003)

Eowyn and Faramir are my favorite literary characters of all time.


----------



## xime i love OB (Feb 1, 2003)

my favorite is legolas i think he is so cuete and hot and fights awsome!!


----------



## ??? (Feb 1, 2003)

Right! Frodo,Legolas,Legolas,Faramir,and Eowyn. Great choices.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 1, 2003)

My favorite is Frodo. I liked him the second I saw his face on the screen. After I saw the movie, I read the books. He is a great literary character. I love his character both places.


----------



## Eriol (Feb 1, 2003)

Sam and Aragorn... two great role-models from my adolescence. I wished (and still do) to be a 'Sammified Aragorn' -- a great guy that never really is self-conscious. Aragorn had excuses, of course, and since I am no king they don't apply to me.


----------



## ShootingStar (Feb 1, 2003)

I can't believe you people!!

I chose Sam!! He is the most devoted person. He didn't ever care about himself. No matter how much he wanted to go home, he stayed by Frodo's side. He always gave Frodo the most food and water, hardly giving himself enough to sustain life. And what he did for frodo in RotK was so sweet. Frodo was always a jerk to him. 

Now that I'm done spouting my love for Sam...
If you ask me who the hottest character is....
do you really need to ask? Legolas all the way!! (he's mine...my own....my PRECIOUS!!!)


----------



## Frodorocks (Feb 2, 2003)

Hey, I said that Frodo wouldn't have gotten far without Sam! But Frodo was NOT a jerk! *growl*


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 2, 2003)

Gollum, Mouth of Sauron, Witch-king of Angmar


----------



## ??? (Feb 11, 2003)

Frodorocks, ShootingStar. Please do not get into a fight. That is the last thing (Well maybe) I want. Thank you!!!


----------



## Frodorocks (Feb 12, 2003)

Don't worry, we won't. Don't ever take me seriously, as I'm almost always kidding about.


----------



## Aranaug (Feb 12, 2003)

Let's see, to start with let me say that I saw the Bakshi version (the animated version) and the animated Return of the King, before I started to read the books. Though I already owned them. And I had started Fellowship before I saw the movie but was only at Tom's when I saw the movie. 

And on to the main point of this thread, my favorite character is Gimli. I guess I saw myself in him, well to a degree. I'm not four feet tall. I often see myself as having an attitude much like his at times. And I have some friendships much like what his and Legolas's end up being like. 

And I like axes.


----------



## lossenandunewen (Feb 12, 2003)

Gimli was my favorite for comedy
Legolas was a great fighter
Frodo was my favorite for bravery
Aragorn, i dunno.. i didn't actually like him to much even though he's the main guy. Well one of the main guys
but my favorite had to be...

SAM! 
he was just so loving and devoted to friends and adventurous and paranoid.


----------



## ??? (Feb 13, 2003)

A lot of people like Frodo and Sam. Very, very popular. Note to self: never trust Frodorocks seriously. Oh, said that aloud!!!


----------



## Frodorocks (Feb 13, 2003)

You can seriously trust me.  You just can't take me seriously. I think everyone like Sam and Frodo because everyone would like to have a friendship like that, where each of the people in it are so devoted they're willing to die for each other. And, they were just so cute! At their little monologue at the end where they were wondering if their story would ever be told, Frodo had this little sad smile that just made me want to pat him on the head and be like, "Aw, it will be all right I promise!"


----------



## ??? (Feb 13, 2003)

Yeah, that is what I ment, even know I didn't say the whole thing.


----------



## Frodorocks (Feb 14, 2003)

That's all right.


----------



## legolasismine (Apr 5, 2003)

I like Pippin and Merry,they've just always been my favourites in the book and the movie,and they picked the best actors to play them,thats exactly how I expceted them to be,but I just have a thing for hobbits.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 5, 2003)

Hi. My favorite LOTR character is Gollum.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Apr 5, 2003)

It sorta depends for me. I like Gandalf, because he kicks serious Saruman/Grima/Nazgul butt, but Aragorn is also very cool.


----------



## Frodorocks (Apr 6, 2003)

Did you know Aragorn started out as a hobbit called Trotter?


----------



## Rhiannon (Apr 6, 2003)

Eowyn has been my favorite literary character since I was six years old. Number one, hands down. Faramir is my second favorite. And, since they don't show up until the second book, Aragorn is my other favorite, with honorable mentions going to the comedy duos of Merry & Pippin and Gimli & Legolas.


----------



## ely (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, I really really liked that evil eye of Sauron  

Then come Gollum and Shelob (nice big spidy)


----------



## JRRTFAN09 (Dec 31, 2004)

I would have to say character wise its Aragorn because he is a very interesting person because of the way he was intreduced in the book and movie. Actor wise definitely Legolas!! HE's soo HOTT


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 31, 2004)

I LIKE THEM ALL! Heh heh..

lessee...book-Eomer, Eowyn, Faramir, Gollum!, and Aragorn

Movie, as far as good acting was concerned-Eomer, Eowyn, Aragorn, Sam, Gollum, DENETHOR!, and Boromir.

As far as actors being hot-Karl Urban (Eomer), David Wenham (Faramir), Sean Bean (boromir), Viggo Mortenson (If y'all don't know who he is shame on you), and, o' course, GOLLUM! Kidding, kidding.


----------



## Thráin II (Dec 31, 2004)

My favourite character is without a doubt *Gandalf*. I loved him in the books and he was very well played in the movies as well (nice one Ian).

He is the one person that has it all: immortality, rebirth, power to own in battle, wisdom beyond count, friends all over the place, knowledge of old tongues, and is the chief motivator of the forces of good.

Sauron would have conquered Middle Earth if it weren't for Gandalf. He is truly beyond replacement, however the same cannot be said either for Legolas, Gimli, Faramir or even the hobbits.

He is one of the few characters of whose death we are not informed at all, so one can hope he lives still (go Olorin!).

Second I like Gimli, he's a very cool guy and I love Dwarves.


----------



## Hobbit-queen (Jan 1, 2005)

Gollum is my favorite without a doubt!

What more could you ask for with dual personalities and that feel of pity and hatred all at the same time! I love the way he talks; yessssss we do, don't we preciousssss. He is really cool in the books and Andy Serkis does a great job of playing him on the screen. My second favorite would have to be Bilbo. I love hobbits, and find them to be much like myself! All the hobbits rock! I love them all!

Always,
Hobbit-queen


----------

